# 2009 GTR Battery Draining even if on trickle charge



## gtr0515 (Dec 2, 2016)

So my car had a new battery last year from Auto Torque, and when my car was in for a service I mentioned to the guys that my battery was draining fast??

I was only in for an oil change so didn't have loads of time but they checked the car over originally thinking that perhaps its got a live tracker that was draining the battery which wasn't the case, and they couldn't see anything obviously wrong with the car causing the drain

So the car sits in the garage on trickle charge - If i start the car straight away it will start (most of the time) however if I sit in the car for even 5 mins with the ignition on & radio on the battery is drained

anybody had a similar problem or any ideas?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You need to have the battery, alternator and charging system checked. Your battery shouldn't be drained after 5 minutes of the engine running.

Parasitic loss is one thing, battery draining once the engine is running is another.


----------



## gtr0515 (Dec 2, 2016)

Charlie

I meant it drains after 5 mins of sat in the car with engine not running but ignition on only

Could anybody look at the battery drain issue


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

New battery mine was the same


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds like you got a faulty battery because even if your alternator wasn't doing its job or if you had drainage problem the fact that it's been trickle charged basically should have fully charged the battery, so if it dies after five minutes then that basically means it's not holding charge or your trickle charger is faulty and not fully doing its job. I'd start by changing the battery, it's the same battery and part number as a Nissan micra battery which is cheaper than a gtr battery because they add gtr tax.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Something sounds odd here.

A Fully charged healthy battery would survive more than 5 minutes with every conceivable load applied.

Either your battery is toast or your trickle charger is, or both.

My guess is battery is shagged. Simple test by fitting a new one. They ain't expensive.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Bosch S4 Eurocarparts £43


----------



## gtr0515 (Dec 2, 2016)

Will start with the battery

cheers guys


----------



## gtr0515 (Dec 2, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Bosch S4 Eurocarparts £43


Couldnt find tis for £43 on website sounds tooooo cheap


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

gtr0515 said:


> Couldnt find tis for £43 on website sounds tooooo cheap


The service manager at my local nhpc told me that the Nissan micra uses the exact same battery as gtr and if I'm not mistaken it's £40-£45 from Nissan


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Takamo said:


> The service manager at my local nhpc told me that the Nissan micra uses the exact same battery as gtr and if I'm not mistaken it's £40-£45 from Nissan


Interesting... do you know how much the GT-R battery is form the same garage?


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

Takamo said:


> The service manager at my local nhpc told me that the Nissan micra uses the exact same battery as gtr and if I'm not mistaken it's £40-£45 from Nissan


The battery maybe the same size but iirc the gtr battery has a high CCA which would be wasted on a micra.

Also any reputable garage should be able to test the battery but as said they are not expensive in relation to the car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

colin41 said:


> The battery maybe the same size but iirc the gtr battery has a high CCA which would be wasted on a micra.
> 
> Also any reputable garage should be able to test the battery but as said they are not expensive in relation to the car.


They are exactly the same, i was speaking to Ian at Litchfields about a year ago and I mentioned this to him and he also said yes they are the same.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes they are the same.
The Skyline models used the same battery as the Micras as well


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

If it's only a year old it may still be under warranty from our supplier.

I'm sure we can help rectify it in some way for you.


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

Good to chat and hope the new battery sorts it


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

excuse the trouble I have a car problem can not figure out the cause can I have your advice does not start attaching video

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/200157554

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

Your battery needs charging correctly or replacing. Have you tried that?

GT-R can discharge very quickly if not used or if the battery is not in good health.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

marcopaglia said:


> excuse the trouble I have a car problem can not figure out the cause can I have your advice does not start attaching video
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Flat battery or faulty starter solenoid


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Repost of mine from another thread but may be of use to someone, 5 year warranty for £58.99:

After having a Litchfield supplied battery fail after 17 months and deposit battery acid all over the car which needed neutralising and a body shop repair to ensure the problem was solved (1 year warranty only on that particular battery) I went for this one from Halfords with a 5 year warranty:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/bu...-12v-silver-car-battery-hsb053-5-yr-guarantee

They will even price match to here in store if you take a print screen with you:

Yuasa 12v 48Ah 430A Silver Car Battery YBX5053 HSB053


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

borat52 said:


> Repost of mine from another thread but may be of use to someone, 5 year warranty for £58.99:
> 
> After having a Litchfield supplied battery fail after 17 months and deposit battery acid all over the car which needed neutralising and a body shop repair to ensure the problem was solved (1 year warranty only on that particular battery) I went for this one from Halfords with a 5 year warranty:
> 
> ...


on a side note, I got a yellow top battery in may 2014 and it had been great.. recently my car had been left standing for 6 months, since middle of last year due to engine failure (rods)(trouble finding a LEGIT engine/block etc), now the cars back with a newly fully built motor.... trickle charged the yellow top for a few days, tried to fire the car and the battery crackled and died.

not sure if this is normal, as the yellow top battery had not been used for 6 months...... either way got a normal battery now with 5 year warranty.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Chronos said:


> on a side note, I got a yellow top battery in may 2014 and it had been great.. recently my car had been left standing for 6 months, since middle of last year due to engine failure (rods)(trouble finding a LEGIT engine/block etc), now the cars back with a newly fully built motor.... trickle charged the yellow top for a few days, tried to fire the car and the battery crackled and died.
> 
> not sure if this is normal, as the yellow top battery had not been used for 6 months...... either way got a normal battery now with 5 year warranty.


I think it is pretty hard on a battery if you leave it dead for months on end, having said when you see a 5 year warranty they must have faith that it can stand up to being left for some time.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

borat52 said:


> I think it is pretty hard on a battery if you leave it dead for months on end, having said when you see a 5 year warranty they must have faith that it can stand up to being left for some time.


think yellow tops only have a 2 year


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

borat52 said:


> I think it is pretty hard on a battery if you leave it dead for months on end, having said when you see a 5 year warranty they must have faith that it can stand up to being left for some time.


I think any battery left to go completely flat will be severely compromised which is why campers have leisure batteries are different to normal 12v car batteries.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a similar issue, figures leaving the car over winter with battery off would be ok, charged and yeah it came to life but didn't last long, blew up two air beds when I got to pe Mans and the battery was shagged! Wouldn't charge, wouldn't do anything lol

Replaced with an exide one from eurocarparts and it's been great, they have a sale on at the moment as well.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I recently changed my battery on the GTR for an Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD, spec is very good with a 48 ah capacity and a 430cca. The battery also has a 5 yr guarantee. Price was £60 incl delivery.


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

Friends already changed the battery and starter motor checked out the car worked once installed again does not start

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

excuse the language is Italian I speak English with difficulty

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I use to use red/yellow tops and then discovered these :


https://www.tayna.co.uk/Numax-Leisure-Batteries-S284-1.html


Can't remember the ones I specifically bought but still going strong four years on!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I use to use red/yellow tops and then discovered these :
> 
> 
> https://www.tayna.co.uk/Numax-Leisure-Batteries-S284-1.html
> ...


Kriss, all of those are way too big in size for an R35, the standard battery is a Nissan Micra dimensions.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Yet I've seen Litchfield & SVM R35s with red top & yellow top batteries installed?
You just pick a battery with the same dimensions as these.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

The yellow top YTR 2.7J will fit and give a good CCA but it is an expensive alternative (£135). I spent ages researching to find the best AH and CCA from a normal lead acid battery that would fit in the space available, the 154XD with a 48 AH and 430 CCA was the best I could find, if anybody else can come with better figures for a battery that is 234mm length, 128mm wide, and 220mm high please post and let everybody know.


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

the cause is not the battery

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

marcopaglia said:


> the cause is not the battery
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Simple way to tell if it has a big drain/short is that when you connect a fully charge battery and there is a large crack sound or spark when you put the last terminal on then odds on there is a short and then you can further test with a multimeter but my money is on duff battery. Mine was doing the same, new Bosch S4 and you can leave ign on/watch a dvd etc and it still spins over like a top.


----------



## marcopaglia (Jul 13, 2016)

engine redone now no part will be variable valve timinghttps://vimeo.com/200492278

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Can't help with the OP's issues at all but is it perhaps an idea to create either a wiki or sticky in the R35 section where we can pool info on where to buy various consumables like wipers, batteries,tyres TPMS, front indicators etc with known good links and prices?

No idea on how to implement this but they do it on pistonheads with dyno figures and on flyertalk with cheap air fares.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> The yellow top YTR 2.7J will fit and give a good CCA but it is an expensive alternative (£135). I spent ages researching to find the best AH and CCA from a normal lead acid battery that would fit in the space available, the 154XD with a 48 AH and 430 CCA was the best I could find, if anybody else can come with better figures for a battery that is 234mm length, 128mm wide, and 220mm high please post and let everybody know.





Chronos said:


> on a side note, I got a yellow top battery in may 2014 and it had been great.. recently my car had been left standing for 6 months, since middle of last year due to engine failure (rods)(trouble finding a LEGIT engine/block etc), now the cars back with a newly fully built motor.... trickle charged the yellow top for a few days, tried to fire the car and the battery crackled and died.
> not sure if this is normal, as the yellow top battery had not been used for 6 months...... either way got a normal battery now with 5 year warranty.


ok did a quick video of the bosch s4 021 cranking from cold, and once fitted the Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD cranking from cold.

bosch s4 021 - bosch s4 021 video

Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD - Advanced Battery Supplies 154XD video

See what you think.... I know which cranks better for me! 154XD


----------



## dcp2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Got new battery if i dont use the car for more than 48 hours it wont have enough charge to start. Alternator is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Sometimes the alarm/immobiliser develops a fault and starts to leak volts as happened to me a while ago with a Vauxhall Senator with an aftermarket alarm/immobiliser, it would go from full charge to zero in 2 days - not even enough to power the central locking. Apparently also happens to some BMW's.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Pull the fuse for the AV unit or disconnect the power to the unit altogether and see if it still draws current or goes flat. Common problem with the faulty AV unit is battery drain. 



dcp2 said:


> Got new battery if i dont use the car for more than 48 hours it wont have enough charge to start. Alternator is good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dcp2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks R35Audio will try that. Is the fuse in cabin or the one beside the battery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I think you'll see it near your right foot on the drivers side. Thats where the Bose amp ones are. Never had to pull the AV unit one. Always just unplug it.



dcp2 said:


> Thanks R35Audio will try that. Is the fuse in cabin or the one beside the battery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Update on the 154XD battery, I left my x2 interior lights on above the dash screen for nearly 36 hours by accident, I had put them on saturday evening when removing the gear knob, and only noticed them still on 8am monday morning when going to unlock the car, the car still started fine as well, which I was surprised. must be a decent battery then.


----------

